# yojo-jo



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

R.I.P. Yojojo Had to get put to sleep as the poor wee guy took a stroke.
Lovely Wee Guy. Was our first pair of chameleons and we lost our male was only 15 months old.
Love You Lots

xxxx


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

* r.i.p*


----------

